# First timer



## Bvaught3921 (Dec 30, 2019)

I recently got a Weber Smokey mountain 14.5.  I was hoping to get a few simple recipes/advice for my first few smokes! Thanks


----------



## jake0531 (Dec 30, 2019)

I always tell people to start with something simple. Pork loin, chicken drumsticks/thighs are an easy, delicious confidence booster. A simple bbq rub on a pork loin, score the fat cap, take it to 145-150 degree range internally, rest for 15-20 minutes and slice and eat! I do chicken at 350-375 degree range to get better skin. I put a base layer of salt, pepper and garlic and onion on, then throw a rub on top of that. I take my drumsticks to 180 internal, as I like the texture better than at 165-175.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome from Ohio ! What Do you want to try first? If its any thing just to try it out i would suggest a pork butt for pulled pork. They are very forgiving and would be a great thing to try for the first time. Also I would suggest doing a trial run just to get to know your smoker and get and idea of how it will preform before doing your first smoke. Lots of talented and informative people here on SMF so your questons should be covered. Looking forward to seeing your new toy in action!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 30, 2019)

I’m with Sowsage. A pork butt is the most forgiving cook that results in quality bbq.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 30, 2019)

I have a 14 . I ran it empty just to see how it would act . 
I would do some chicken parts  or something   like that so you can learn the smoker  as mentioned above . Then go for the longer smokes . They are alot of fun to use .


----------



## sandyut (Dec 30, 2019)

agreed on the PB.  I used a WSM 14.5 for years and learned so much about the smoking process.  there is a section for WSMs which I admittedly havent spent that much time on...BUT. this site is all WSM and where i started out.  Might be worth a lurk or two.

A couple other tips, consider gasketing the side door and connection seams.  with these.  I am sure you can find them other placed too.

Lid hinge in great unless you have three arms.

Lastly - a party Q  makes life easy and more time for beers and chillin while to goodness happens.

I didnt do these for a long time and once I did regretted not doing them sooner.

these are a great starting off option too - easy and forging - with bacon!  I have hosed a few cooks, but never these.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome to SMF, and congrats on the new smoker. The WSM is one great smoker and will serve you delicious meals for years.

Although a pork butt is the most forgiving meat on the planet, it's a bit of a time sink for a first smoke. Newbies have a million questions zipping thru their heads and need to accumulate some answers and experience before committing to a 12-16 hour smoke.

Start with something fast, simple, and forgiving. Chicken thighs/quarters, sausages, meat loaf, pork loins, tri tips all fit that bill. You'll tend to run hot when starting, and all those meats like hot. 

The one caution that will serve you well is to learn the difference between dirty and clean smoke. White/gray smoke is bad. Thin blue smoke is good, and I don't mean the blue smoke when you fire up charcoal. 

Let us know what you decide!

Ray


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm with most of the other guys & would start with either a whole chicken or chicken parts. Both are cheap & it will be a relatively short cook. You will get a chance to play with the smoker & see if you can get it to hold a consistent temp. Good luck!!!
Al


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 31, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin.   

I agree with above posters.  If you want a quick cook just to try it out, I suggest going with chicken thighs.

If you want the full experience, then go with a pork butt.

The WSM is a solid performer and you will get many good cooks out of that unit.

If you decide to add a PID controller, there are some good commercial units available.  If you have a moderate bit of electronics knowledge, you can out together your own control system for under $100.

JC


----------



## Bvaught3921 (Jan 1, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Welcome from Ohio ! What Do you want to try first? If its any thing just to try it out i would suggest a pork butt for pulled pork. They are very forgiving and would be a great thing to try for the first time. Also I would suggest doing a trial run just to get to know your smoker and get and idea of how it will preform before doing your first smoke. Lots of talented and informative people here on SMF so your questons should be covered. Looking forward to seeing your new toy in action!


I did a successful trial run! I’m a fan of ribs, brisket (which I hear is a little advanced), sirloins, and pulled chicken. Thanks for the response..looking forward to learning


----------



## Bvaught3921 (Jan 1, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Welcome to SMF, and congrats on the new smoker. The WSM is one great smoker and will serve you delicious meals for years.
> 
> Although a pork butt is the most forgiving meat on the planet, it's a bit of a time sink for a first smoke. Newbies have a million questions zipping thru their heads and need to accumulate some answers and experience before committing to a 12-16 hour smoke.
> 
> ...


I may start with a whole chicken this weekend. Have any advice or recipe links? Thanks again


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 1, 2020)

Bvaught3921 said:


> I may start with a whole chicken this weekend. Have any advice or recipe links? Thanks again



Whole chicken is good and pretty easy. Recipe? I'm kind of a "let's keep it simple" guy. Brining is good, and there are lots of recipes for brines. The simple thing is fire up the smoker. Bury your wood chunks in the charcoal. Don't put them on top. Why? They preheat and burn cleaner. Don't be in a hurry to load the chicken. Start developing your patience. Wait at least an hour.  

Get the WSM as hot as you can (325F+), all vents full open. Chicken is NOT a low n slow protein. 

Pat dry the chicken, spray with oil, apply rub, and toss it on the smoker with the breast facing away from the top vent (it's hotter under the vent). When the breast hits 160F, the thigh should be in the 175-185F range. Notice I said nothing  about time because I don't know how big a chicken you'll get or how hot your fire will be. Poultry you cook to internal temp. 

Post some pics!


----------



## Bvaught3921 (Jan 5, 2020)

I’ve got a whole chicken on there as we speak


----------

